# I wish people would stop telling me it's a boy! ~ Update on original post.



## Katiie

i have the strongest mothers intuition that it's a girl, and have done since we conceived. 

My boyfriend wants to stay team yellow. So we did. 
However I couldn't help but share my scan photos in the gender guessing section. 

So many people think it's a boy, more than girl.
The scan photo is completely opposite to my sons and the spit image of some girl scans - which again, makes me think it's a girl. 
At the 20 week scan I saw nothing between her legs but it wasn't confirmed because we didn't want to know. 

We have a growth scan on Thursday - I'm hoping to get another sneaky peak. 

With my son - I knew for a fact that he was a he. We stayed yellow, but my intuition was so strong. I just knew. We even brought blue!
It took us forever to pick a girls name and our boys name came straight to us. 

This time I won't allow anything but neutral and we STILL haven't got a boys name but this time we had a girls name right away. 

I'm just so sure...
I'm extreamly terrified the baby is a boy and how I'll react when it's born if it is...
Mostly because my intuition is screaming girl at me...

If you know what I mean?
:shrug:


*UPDATE ~ February 2014 *

On 7/2/2014 my yellow bump turned blue. 
I was in the bath,
Out the baby came within 2 pushes,
My boyfriend announced - "it's a boy babe, it's a boy!"
I held him close on my chest. 
I was over joyed. 
I was so so so happy to have my baby in my arms. 
I had my rush of love. 

Now he's 6 days old, and I'm even more in love with him. I snuggle him close to me every chance I can. I hate sharing him :haha:
He's perfect. 

I feel ashamed for feeling the way I felt during my pregnancy. 
I am really glad that I had the support from you all. 
And most of all,
I'm so glad we stayed team yellow. 
​


----------



## MissingBubs

You and me both. I'm terrified of having a boy (see below thread) and was stupid enough to post 13 week scan in the prediction part. Every single response (well all 3/4) have been boy. In fact my friends have all said boy too from the minute we announced at 10 weeks. Because I already have a girl and they think that's what I want? Because they honestly feel it? Who knows?
But I know I want a girl and I can't imagine it's a boy and that terrifies me. Our girls name is stunning. Our boys name I've just made do with. I just don't feel it's a boy but I'm having to train myself to feel it because every single person has told me it is.


----------



## Katiie

It just winds me up. 
My feelings are SOOOOO strong that it's a girl.

All my family & friends think it's a girl too. 
Infact only 5 of them think boy, while 14 think girl. 
It's just this site where everyone thinks boy.


----------



## Misscalais

I had everyone say this baby would be a girl, we have two boys. No one said boy.
Turns out its our 3rd boy, found out today. Sure I wanted a girl to complete the family but I'm happy my boy is healthy but I just know the disappointment I'm going to have to face from everyone else when we do our reveal on Christmas Day and its going to upset me. Because I want everyone to be happy baby is a boy not disappointed its not a girl. I though for sure this one was going to be a girl.
So I understand where you are coming from everyone just needs to shut their mouths.


----------



## MissingBubs

I personally wish I hadn't asked people opinions on what gender baby is. All it's done is upset me and pi55 me off!!!


----------



## Katiie

Yeah I regret asking. 

However I asked with my first born. They all said "girl deffo girl" I think 90% of them said girl, even though we were soooo sure he was a boy. 

Then he popped out a boy!


----------



## MissingBubs

I suppose we will know when we know hey?! I'm hoping to book an early gender scan but I'm 16 weeks on the 3rd Jan. Money will be tight. May have to wait for the 3rd Feb for the anomaly scan :(


----------



## Louise88

Try not to take guesses on here to heart as it's just abit of fun and that's all they are guesses! I actually used to see what others had put and guess the same as I wouldn't have a clue haha 

With my 1st pregnancy I had everyone on here, family and friends tell me I was having a boy I let it wind me up something rotten not because I didn't want a boy but because I just knew it was a girl and to me it got to me that people were calling my girl a he or a boy, I think I'd have had a heart attack if she'd actually come out a boy lol my instinct was completely right though.

I know its very hard but try not let other peoples comments get to you in the end of the day unless they have X-ray eyes and can straight into your tummy they really don't have a clue. 

I hope you get your little girl Hun :)


----------



## Katiie

It really got to me today. 
I feel so awful for saying this-

I broke down into tears. 
Because I do not want another little boy. 
What kind of mother says that?!

I'm so sure it's a girl - I clearly got my hopes up too high. 

Really praying we get a sneaky peak tomorrow..
I have a feeling I'm gonna need time to prepare myself mentally 
I don't want to burst into tears after I give birth if it's a boy...
I want to be happy and over joyed.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I felt quite like this with my first- I was sure we were having a girl (team yellow), just so sure, and every time anyone said boy it really wound me up! Most people guessed girl though. 
With my 2nd most people guessed boy and I really wanted a girl and that annoyed me even more, as if they could make the baby a boy by saying it :dohh:.
I hope you get a good peek tomorrow! Would your OH maybe consider finding out if he knew how its stressing you out?


----------



## Katiie

Nope he really doesn't want to know :(
I'm hoping for a peek when they measure the femur. 

What was your first? If you don't mind me asking x


----------



## OpheliaVY

I have this happen to me too. Although, I didn't post in the gender prediction section I've let my friends know that I'm wanting a girl. I already have a DS and would love a girl to dress up etc.. 

I call the baby New York since my last name is York and it's a New baby lol. I've never been gender specific and don't have a gut feeling or anything so it's always New York. However, I have this one friend who INSISTS it's a boy and says he when she talks or comments about the baby on FB. After her 5th comment about her thinking it's a boy I just commented back that I'm remaining neutral until we find out for sure. She obviously didn't get the hint because the next time she commented she said HE and made sure to capitalize HE. I finally sent her a text and said I was over the boy comments and she needs to stop it. She replied with "I've been told if you set your heart on one you get the other so boy boy boy he he he he him him him". 

Some people have some nerve. Even after I told her to stop. She knows I'm not one to mess with and I can verbally rip her to shreds. So she had her warning. I'm tempted to not even tell anyone the gender when we do find out. That's the ultimate middle finger to b*tches! lol


----------



## Katiie

I've never made a single reference to either sex on Facebook,
Where as others who I know who are due after me, hAve said they are so sure they are having a girl or boy,
Then they found out they were expecting the opposite of what they thought. 

I've always said s/he or they lol. 
It's just on here where I share my thoughts on gender


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I wouldn't take it to heart, they are only guesses and a bit of fun, there are only 2 options of choice so obviously it's likely some people will be saying boy. It can be a bit of a downer though when you're hoping for a specific gender. Have you considered finding out the sex to help you prepare? xx


----------



## Katiie

I'm 33 weeks tomorrow might be difficult to find out, but I'm gonna try and sneak another peak. 

I didn't see anything between it's legs at the 20 week scan but it was never confirmed. 

I was looking back on my sons scan - everyone guessed he was a she.

Maybe it's going to be like before


----------



## Misscalais

Katiie said:


> It really got to me today.
> I feel so awful for saying this-
> 
> I broke down into tears.
> Because I do not want another little boy.
> What kind of mother says that?!
> 
> I'm so sure it's a girl - I clearly got my hopes up too high.
> 
> Really praying we get a sneaky peak tomorrow..
> I have a feeling I'm gonna need time to prepare myself mentally
> I don't want to burst into tears after I give birth if it's a boy...
> I want to be happy and over joyed.

I'm glad we found out this time cause I absolutely would have been upset after giving birth because this is our third son. Balled my eyes out all afternoon and today I'm starting to feel better about it and coming to terms with the fact ill never have a daughter. So to me personally I need this few months to bond with my new son, he's gorgeous and healthy and could see him being cheeky.
But that desire for a daughter will never leave me, all never be 100% content with my life without her. I just hope I get really lovely daughter in laws and they give me some grand daughters :haha:
You're not a horrible person, we all have feelings on what we'd like and what we'd rather not have. Just sometimes we don't get what we want and it's hard to come to terms with.
:hugs: I do hope you get your girl.


----------



## Reno

I hate guessing from scan pics - there is no sure way, but you can easily convince yourself! This bump had a 100% girly nub, and I was convinced we had a girl...then we found out boy and I wasn't upset or anything, but my disappointment stemmed from the fact everyone had guessed girl from the nub, so it just wasn't what I was expecting to hear!


----------



## Katiie

After today I'm very sure it's a boy. 
We didn't get to see anything. It's legs were too close together, so no sneaky peak

But it was something about the scan that made me think it's a boy. 

:( I guess I need time to bond. 

I don't even know why I'm getting so upset, I want 1 more child if this is a girl or not. I want 3. Even if that means 3 boys - I suppose I'll be well looked after by 4 men if I have all boys.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Katiie said:


> Nope he really doesn't want to know :(
> I'm hoping for a peek when they measure the femur.
> 
> What was your first? If you don't mind me asking x

Erm, a boy lol. But it turns out I'm totally useless at guessing the genders of my own children, even though I get my guesses for friends/families right most of the time. 
I really hope you get your pink bundle. Try not to stress too much now, you didn't see anything to confirm boy so you're not out yet! :hugs:



OpheliaVY said:


> I have this happen to me too. Although, I didn't post in the gender prediction section I've let my friends know that I'm wanting a girl. I already have a DS and would love a girl to dress up etc..
> 
> I call the baby New York since my last name is York and it's a New baby lol. I've never been gender specific and don't have a gut feeling or anything so it's always New York. However, I have this one friend who INSISTS it's a boy and says he when she talks or comments about the baby on FB. After her 5th comment about her thinking it's a boy I just commented back that I'm remaining neutral until we find out for sure. She obviously didn't get the hint because the next time she commented she said HE and made sure to capitalize HE. I finally sent her a text and said I was over the boy comments and she needs to stop it. She replied with "I've been told if you set your heart on one you get the other so boy boy boy he he he he him him him".
> 
> Some people have some nerve. Even after I told her to stop. She knows I'm not one to mess with and I can verbally rip her to shreds. So she had her warning. I'm tempted to not even tell anyone the gender when we do find out. That's the ultimate middle finger to b*tches! lol

Oh my word how rude! Some people :dohh:


----------



## Eleanor ace

COngratulations on your beautiful boy :)


----------



## MonyMony

Congrats! I'm very happy for you. And so glad the birth seemed to go quickly and well!! :happydance:


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations! What a magical sounding birth!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

congratulations, what a lovely birth and glad you have fallen so in love with your precious boy :) x


----------



## motherofboys

congratulations on your baby boy


----------



## aimee-lou

Congratulations xxx :flower:


----------



## Katiie

Thanks girls. 
He's now over a month old and I'm still head over heels in love with him. 
Xxx


----------

